# Anyone Expecting A My Pet Chicken Order Soon?



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

We have four new chicks coming to Sunshine Acre next week assuming they survive the trip. I am most excited about a Blue Favacuana but am also looking forward to welcoming a Wyandotte, Australorp and White Rock! They will be joining our 5 Spring 2015 chickens in a few weeks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations!!! It's so exciting! They need water when they come, you know this. And we do need pictures here!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've dealt with MPC before. They take orders for Meyer hatchery out of Ohio. I've dealt directly with Meyer as well, never had a problem with them nor the chicks they've shipped.
The only reason I stopped buying chicks from them is because they dont sell Black Stars anymore. Otherwise I highly recommend them.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks! I have ordered from MPC before and have been happy with them. My chicks are in transit as of this morning! Can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

I am happy to report that all the chickens arrived from My Pet Chicken happy and healthy!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations! I got My Meyer chicks this April 4. Shipped from meyer in Ohio to me in California. Thank God all 10 made the trip healthy and strong and beautiful! Growing like weeds. I HIGHLY recommend Meyer Hatchery! My Pet Chicken uses Meyer birds!! Nice Strong stock without defects. Yours will grow like weeds!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

realsis said:


> Yay! Congratulations! I got My Meyer chicks this April 4. Shipped from meyer in Ohio to me in California. Thank God all 10 made the trip healthy and strong and beautiful! Growing like weeds. I HIGHLY recommend Meyer Hatchery! My Pet Chicken uses Meyer birds!! Nice Strong stock without defects. Yours will grow like weeds!


I agree! I bought a few last year and they are happy healthy adults. I expect the same for these!


----------

